# اكبر مشروع لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية المجانية(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (16 ديسمبر 2011)

http://






انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية باستغلال مياه البحر

المقدمة

هادا البحث يشرح كيفية انتاج الكهرباء باستغلال مياه البحر حيث يبين كيف ننتج طاقة 
خالية من الثلوت ومجانية ولا تحتاج الى تقنية مستوردةمن الخارج ومصدر الانتاج موجود
في كل ارجاء العالم بما في دالك العالم العربي.
وملخص البحث هو بناء هيكل عمارة بعلو 27 مثر مبنية قرب مصدر الماء سواء بحر او نهريبنى فوقها حوض يتجمع فيه الماء الدي سيصعد بواسطة مضخات كهربائية واثناء نزول الماء في مجرى عرضه مترين يمر فوق سطح الطوابق لكي يقوم بتدويرطربينات التي سنركبها لكي تولد 600 كلواط من الكهرباء ويرجع الماء الى حوض اسفل العمارة حيث يتجمع ويصعد الى اعلى العمارة مرة اخرى ويتم تشغيل المضخات بالكهرباء المتولد ويقدر ب48 كلو واط بينما الطربينات ستولد2400 كلو اط.
تمهيد:
ان الطاقة الكهربائية عرفت اقبال كبير بسبب سهولة استعمالها ونظافتها وسرعة تنقلها عبر الاسلاك ولكن انتاجها لا يثم الا بالنفط او الغاز اوالفحم الحجري او مياه السدود وان امريكا تنتج 58 في المأة من الطاقة بالفحم الحجري مما يسبب تلوث كبير في الجو.
كما ان انتاج الكهرباء باستغلال مياه السدود والشللات هو من افضل طريقة للانتاج نظرا لانها غير ملوثة للجو.لكن قلة الامطار في العقود الاخيرة جعلت الانتاج يقل وتوجد دول 
كثيرة لاتتوفر على جبال وسدود وشللات.
ويثم الانتاج كدالك بالطاقة الشمسية فانها طاقة نظيفة لكن الدول المصنعة لا تشرق فيها الشمس الا نادرا بسبب الغيوم واوقات الليل وهناك الطاقة الريحية لكن تكون متقطعة وتقل الرياح في اوقات عديدة من السنة كما ان الطواحين تستعمر اراضي شاسعة بالامكان زراعتها او استغلالها في المباني السكنية.
وهناك مصدر لطاقة هائلة لم تستغل بعد وتوجد في كل ارجاء المعمور بما في دالك الصحاري انها مياه البحر هادا المصدر الدي لم يستغل بعد رغم ان ثلتي الكرة الارضية مغمورة بالمياه 
اراضي أخدنا مثلا المغرب فانه يمتاز بشواطئ طويلة تمتد اكثر من 2000 كلم وتوجد وادا على طول الشواطئ لا تستغل لا للزراعة ولا للبناء ولكن بالامكان استغلالها لانتاج 
الكهرباء على مدار الساعة.
ان مياه البحر متوفرة و قدرة الله عز وجل جعلها لا تنفد الا ما شاء الله ولو نظرنا الى الطريقة التي تنتج بها الكهرباء في السدود لاتضح لنا اننا بالامكان انتاجها بواسطة 
مياه البحر.وقد ظهرت بعض التجارب وفعلا اعطت اكلها لكن ليس بالغرض المطلوب وحتى التجارب التي تعمل الان فانها باهضة الثمن وتكلف مبالغ طائلة.

كيفية انتاج كهرباء باستغلال مياه البحر بدون استعمال أي طاقة اخرى فقط عند عملية التشغيل بعدها تصبح العملية مجانية.

(1) نحتاج الى حفر احواض بقرب البحر بعيد عن المنطقة التي تصلها الامواج سواء في الصيف او في الشتاء وتبعد المسافة بحوالي 50 مثر ثم نقوم بحفر الحوض نحاول ان نجعل عمقه يصل الى تحث مستوى البحر لان الغرض من هادا وهو اننا نريد ان نحفر مجرى مائي من البحر ليصل الى الحوض دون ان نستعمل أي مضخات لملئ الحوض من البحر وادا حفرنا الحوض تحت مستوى البحر فان الماء يدخل عادة وقت المد واما مساحة الحوض يجب ان تصل من 200 الى 300 مثروعمقه 8امثار يكون مستطيل ويبنى بالاسمنت .

(2) نقوم ببناء بناية على شكل عمارة بجانب الحوض يصل علوها الى 27 مثر بحيث يكون بها تلات طوابق والسفلي كل طابق يصل علوه الى 6 امتار لكي يكون علوها 24 مثر اما تلات امتار الباقية فاننا نحتاجها الى بناء حوض مائي فوق العمارة علوه تلات امتار.
ان هاده البناية يجب ان تكون مثينة البنيان بحيث نريدها ان تتحمل الحوض الدي سيبنى فوقها وعند ملئه بالماءيستوعب200 مثر مكعب من الماء.
اما المساحة المرغوبة في العمارة فهي 200 مثر مربع فالطول 20 مثر والعرض10 امثار عندها تصل مساحة الحوض الى 200 مثر مربع وعلوه تلاث امتار.
هاده العمارة هي عبارة عن هيكل فقط في كل طابق يبنى له سقف كما في الصورة عند التمعن في التصميم ستكون الفكرة واضحة 



ان هاده العمارةفقط نحتاح منها الهيكل المثين الدي بامكانه ان يتحمل وزن 200 مثر مكعب من الماء اما باقي الطوابق فاننا سنركب فيهم طربينات لتوليد الكهرباء.
والطريقة هي ان الحوض الدي في اسفل العمارة يمتلئ بالماء ونركب عليه مضخات كهربائية ترفع المياه عن طريق انابيب يصعدون الى اعلى الحوض الدي فوق العمارة كل مضخة لها انبوب بلاستيكي خاص بها قطر من اربعة الى ستة بوس او انج حسب ما هو سهل في التجربة .والافضل هو استعمال المضخة الكهربائية التي قطرها 6 انج وحجمها كالثالي: 
قوة المضخة.5 حصان تستهلك 
ما يعادل 4 كيلو وات من الكهرباء
بالضبط 4.013 كيلو وات
وسنحتاج الى16 مضخة من هادا النوع بحيث ستكون 12 مضخة تعمل واربعة تبقى احتياط لانه ستكون عملية التشغيل متداورة بين المضخات فرفع المياه سيكون على مدار الساعة ليلا ونهارا وهاكدا سنشعل كل مرة اربع مضخات وسنوقف الاربع اخرين لمدة ساعتين وهاكدا كل اربع مضخات ستستريح لكي تيرد لاننا نريد المياه دائما صاعدة الى الحوض الدي في الاعلى.
اما الحوض الدي في الاسفل فان المياه ستدخل له مباشرة من البحر عبر قناة تصل الى البحر لكي يدخل الماء دون استعمال أي مضخة والقناة عبارة عن انبوب قطر 100 سنتم تركب له مصفات لكي لا تدخل الشوائب والاسماك .
كيفية بناء العمارة التي سنركب فيها الطربينات
اما العمارة التي سنستعملها فهي عبارة عن هيكل مكون من 27 مثر علو مقسم الى اربع طوابق وفقها حوض علوه 3 امثار الهيكل مبني باعمدة من الاسمنت والحديد مبني بطريقة مثينة قادر على حمل الحوض الدي سيكون ممتلئ بالمياه بحوالي 200 مثر مكعب.
وعند بناءالعمارة يجب ان تكون بجانب الحوض الدي في الاسفل تبنى على مساحة طول 20 مثر وعرض10 مثراي ستكون المساحة 200 مثر مربع ولا باس ادا تقسمت العمارة على 8 طوابق لكي تصبح مثينة جدا فقط في الجهة التي سنقوم بتركيب الطوربينات يجب ان تكون الجهة فارغة أي ستة امثار لان العملية باختصار سينزل الماء من الحوض من بوابة عرضها مثرين مصنوعة من الحديد المقوى تفتح وتغلق بطريقة اتوماتيكية يتحكم بها عبر زر في غرفة التحكم.
تركيب الطربينات
نبدأ بالطابق التالت الدي في الاعلى وتحت البوابة الخارجة من الحوض نركب طربينة قطرها 5 امتار مصنوعة من الحديد المقوى متبثة على عمود فلادي مثين طوله حولي 3 امتار متبت على ركائز قوية منصوبة على ارض الطابق انظر الصورة لكي يعرف كيفية نزول الماء من البوابة التي عرضها مترين ينزل الماء كالشلال ويسقط في البراميل البلاسيكية المتبتة على الطربين 
. 

ولقد قام العديد من المخترعين بصناعة طربين مائي لطحن الحبوب وادا نظرنا الى هاده الطربين التي في الصورة فاننا سنعرف كيفية عمل طربين ثقيلة الوزن وقوية بامكانها ان تحرك اكبر مولد كهربائي لان الوزن الدي يجب ان لا يقل على طن اضافة الى الحاويات التي ستكون مملوئة بالمياه اثناء عملية الدوران فان هادا كله سيساعد على ان المولد سيصبح سهلا في عملية دورانه وما نحتاجه هو مثل هادا النوع من الطربين فقط تركب لها البراميل والاسطوانات المسننة 





انظر الشكل:


هاده الطربينة فقط لتوضيح سمكها ووزنها وشكلها اما نحن فاننا نحتاج
الىطربينة نركب عليها براميل مصنوعة من البلاستيك تشبه الحاويات التي تجمع فيها النفايات وكل حاوية طولها مترين وعرض متر علما بان الطوربينة سيكون عرضها مترين وعند تركيب الحاويات او البراميل البلاستيكية ستصبح الطربينة قطرها 6 امثار وكلما كانت الطربينة ثقيلة يكون احسن فالماء عندما يتساقط من الحوض سيجد البراميل المتبتة على الطربينة سينزل الماء مباشرة في البرميل او الحاوية وستمتلئ ويكون وزنها عند الملئ اكتر من 200 لثر ماء سينزل البرميل الاول لان الماء النازل من الحوض سيكون محاط بصفائح حديدة تجعل الماء ينزل مباشرة في البرميل ولا يتسرب من الجوانب لانه ستكون الصفائح محاطة بالبرامل تقاس بالسنتمترات فقط المساحة التي تدور فيها الطربينة الغرض من هادا هو ان الماء يجب ان يسقط مباشرة في البرميل حتى وزن الماء سيساعد على دوران الطربين.
وهادا هو الفرق بين الطريقة المتبعة في السدود لانتاج الكهرباء فالطربنة المستعملة هنا تعتمد على قوة الماء النازل من السد . أنظر الصورة التي تبين ان الطربين ادا دارت مرة واحدة يدور عمود المولد دورة واحدة.


. اما عندنا هنا فاننا نعتمد على وزن الماء الدي سيملئ البراميل وكدالك وزن الطربينة فادا كانت الطربينة مركب عليها 12 برميل فان الجهة التي سيتساقط عليها الماء ستكون 6 أي ان ستة براميل ستكون مملوئة بالماءواقل تقدير ستكون تلك الجهة وزنها طن من الماء اضافة الى وزن الطربين.
اما ما الغرض من هادا كله فاننا سنركب الطربين مع مولد كهربائي ضخم بامكانه ان ينتج 600 الى 700 كلواط يشبه المولد المستعمل في طواحين الهواء والمعروفة لدى الجميع
ومن اجل التوضيح فهاده الصورة تبين حجم المولد الكهربائي لكننا هنا نبين المولد بمحركه اما نحن فنحتاج فقط الى الملف الدي يولد الكهرباء وزنه وقوته وكم سيولد من الطاقة:هادا مولد للطاقة ينتج اكثر من 600 كلو واط نحتاج فقط للملف الكهربائي




, Caterpillar, Gaseous Series, 600 kW (750 kVA)
60 Hz, or 500 kW (625 kVA) 50 Hz. SKU CAIN-600T331, Model G3512

بالنسبه لحجمه


168" Long X 72"
Wide X 74" High

ووزنه المفتوح open
20190lbs
17833 lbs

تعنى 
17833 باوند (رطل) وحده انجليزيه
الباوند يساوي حوالى نصف كيلو 450 جرام

اما طريقة ربط الطربين مع المولد فاننا نحتاج الى تركيب اسطوانة مسننةقطرها 100 سنتم واما المولد فسيكون قطرالاسطوانة المركبة عليه قطرها 25 سنتم لكي تكون سرعة المولد اكبر من دوران الطربين

هاده صورة لاسطوانات مسننة لنبين كيف يعمل التوربين مع الاسطوانات المسننة

ومن اجل التوضيح اكثر استعنا بهاده الصورة لطاحونة هوائية لنعرف كيف يربط المولد بالاسطوانة المسننة التي تعطي قوة كبيرة لسرعة المولد. انظر رقم 6 الاسطوانة ورقم 7 المولد.فاما باقي اللات الاخرىسواء الريشات او الهيكل او الملحقات الاخرى كلها مساعدة للدوران في طاحونة الهواء. اما نحن فسنختصر كل هاده المعدات ولا نحتاج الا الى المولد والعمود الدوار والاستوانات لاننا عندنا ما يقوم بتدوير الطربين بسهولة

فكلما دارت التربين دورة يجب ان يدور المولد 20 او40 دورة على الاقل وبالامكان وجود طريقة لكي يدور المولد اكثر من دالك.
كما يجب ان يبنى حائط عازل بين الطربينة والمولد الكهربائي حتى لا يتطاير الماء اثناء دوران الطربين.
وكما قلنا نزول الماء من الحوض الدي في الاعلى سيقوم بتدوير الطربين ويدور معه المولد الكهربائي الضخم الدي سيولد لنا 600 كلواط كهرباء اي600 الف واط .ويجب تركيب المولد الدي يستعمل في التربينات الهوائية
ان الماء عند نزوله وبعد ان ينتهي من تدوير الطربين سيفرغ في مجرى مائي عرضه مترين فادا بدأنا بعملية نصب الطربين في الجهة اليسرى من العمارة اسفل بوابة الحوض سيمتد المجرى المائي من اسفل الطربين المنصوب في الطابق التالت وينزل الى الطابق الدي في اسفل.انظر التصميم: 
المجرى المائي عند وصوله الى اليمين سيجد فتحة ينزل منها الى الطابق الثاني ثم الى اليسار بعد ان يكون قد قام بتدوير الطربين المنصوب في الطابق التاني بنفس المواصفات التي شرحناها في الطابق التالت ويستمر المجرى المائي ليصل الى يسار المبنى ثم ينزل من حافة السقف لينزل الى الطابق الاول وكدالك توجد طربينة في الطابق الاول يمر عليها الماء.
وكدلك يستمر المجرى ليصل الى الجهة الاخرى ثم ينزل الى الطابق الارضي حيث ان هناك كدالك طربينة بعدها يرجع الماء الى الحوض الدي هو اسفل العمارة . وهاكدا سيكون الماء قد مر من فوق اربع سطوح وسيكون قد أدار أربع طربينات.
وتكون العملية قد ثمت بتدوير اربع طربينات كل طربينة تولد 600 كلو اط أي المجموع 2400 كلواط ما يعادل 2400000 واط على مساحة لا تتعدى 300 الى400 متر مربع وهادا ما تنتجه اربع طاحونات هوائيةالتي تكلف الكثير وتحتاج اما النصب في وسط البحر او في اعالي الجبال ورغم دالك تكون عملية التوليد متقطعة كل وقت ينقطع الهواء تتوقف الطاحونة ويتوقف الانتاج.
اما بهاده الطريقة فان الانتاج يستمر ليلا ونهارا بدون انقطاع لان الماء يبقى دائما يدور من الاسفل الى الاعلىوترفعه المضخات من الحوض الارضي الدي مساحته 200 مثر مربع اسفل العمارة ليتفرغ في الحوض الدي في اعلى العمارة ثم ينزل عبر المجرى المائي الدي عرضه مثرين يدور يمينا ويسارا الى ان يصل الى الحوض الدي في الاسفل انظر التصميم.مرة اخرى:



كيفية تشغيل المضخات:
اما في مايخص عملية ا لكهرباء التي ستشغل المضخات ففي البداية نسحب خطوط من الكهرباء العامة نشغل المضخات لان كل مضخة ستكون قطر فوهتها 6 بوس او ما يسمى بالانج وقوةها 5 احصنة وستستهلك 4.013 كلو اط. أي ان المضخات التي سيكون عددها المشتغل12 ستستهلك حوالي 48.156 كلواط
عندما يرفع الماء الى الاعلى ويمتلئ الحوض الدي يجب ان تكون البوابة مغلقة الى ان يصل ارتفاع الماء مترين أي 200 مثر مكعب من الماء عندها ترفع البوابة اتوماتيكيا لينزل الماء عبر المجرى فتدور الطربينات واحدة ثلو الاخرى لان الماء سينزل بقوة فائقة مثل الشلال وسيتولد الكهرباء عندما تستقر عملية دوران الطربينات وينزل الماء المتجمع في الحوض ولا يبقى سوى الماء الدي يخرج من المضخات ستبقى عملية الدوران مستقرة .
عملية فصل الكهرباء الوطنية.
عندما نرى ان عملية الدوران مسقرة سنبدأ بفصل اول مضخة عن الكهرباء الوطنية ونستبدلها بالكهرباء المتولدة ونقوم بفصل الواحدة تلو الاخرى الى ان نفصل كل الكهرباء التي سحبناها من الوطنية واستبدالها بالكهرباء المتولدة وسنكون قد ولدنا 2400 كلو واط هناك ستكون العملية مربحة. وبالامكان أي شركة او معمل قريب من مصدر الماء بامكانه ان ينتج ما يكفيه من الكهرباء وان مصدر الماء لا يستجب مياه البحر انما بالامكان استعمال مياه نهر او بحيرة وحتى مياه البأر وكلما قل الماء في الحوض نسحب الماء من البار لان بهاده الطريقة لايضيع الماء فقط يتبخر في الصيف وفي المناطق الحارة واما عملية الدوران فلا تأثر أي شيء على الماء تبقى مياه البحر هي المفضلة لان دخولها الى الحوض لا يكلف شيئا.
ولو قمنا ببناء محطة بها مأة عمارة من هادا النوع فاننا بالامكان انتاج ما يكفي لاضاءة مدينة باكملها والميزة المهمة في هاده العملية فانها خالية من الثلوت وغير مكلفة ومجانية وانتاج دائم ليلا ونهارا لان المصدر هو الماء وهو موجود ليلا ونهارا صيفا وشتائا.
عدد المضخات التي سنحتاج:
تبقى هناك عملية اخرى فاننا عند نصب المضخات علينا ان نركب 16 مضخة نشغل 12 واربعة تبقى مستريحة وكل ساعتين نقوم بتوقيف اربع مضخات ونستبدلها بالاربع المستريحة وتكون عملية الاستبدال واحدة تلو الاخرى كي لا يتاثر الماء المتساقط على الطربينات ويمكن ان يثم دلك اتوماتيكيا .
ان العملية معقدة بعض الشيئ ولكن عندما نتمعن في التصميم فاننا نتفهم الطريقة فانها سهلة ولا تحتاج الى تقنية مستوردة من الخارج وعلينا ان نرى كيفية دوران الطاحونة التي كانت تعمل بالماء وكان الناس يطحنون بها الحبوب رغم انها كانت مروحتها مصنوعة من بعض الاخشاب ولكن كانت الرحى رغم وزنها تدور بسرعة علما بان والدي رحمه الله كانت عنده رحى مائية سنة 1948 وعندما أتوا بالرحى وارادوا انزالها من الشاحنة استعانو ب40 رجل لانزالها.
ان الماء المتساقط يكون قوي والبراميل التي ستمتلئ بالماء ستسهل عملية الدوران .
وهاده الطريقة هي التي ستسهل انتاج الكهرباء بطريقة سهلة ومجانية وغير ملوثة للجو وبدون استهلاك أي طاقة اخرى ولا نخاف من ان ينفد الماء لان الله عز وجل خلق تلتي الكرة الارضية مملوئة بالمياه ومحاطة بكل الدول سواء الفقيرة او الدول الغربية او المناطق الصحراوية وان عملية سحب الكهرباء من العمومية لا يستغرق سوى وقت قليل ثم يفصل الكهرباء شيئا فشيئا ولا يجب ان يفصل مرة واحدة لان عملية الدوران تتوقف وادا فصلنا مضخة بعد مضخة عن الكهرباء الوطنية واستبدلناها بالكهرباء المتولدة عندنا ستبقى حركية الدوران مستمرة .
لقد حاول العديد في العالم لانتاج الكهرباء بهاده الطريقة ولكن هم جربوا فقط المياه الجارية في الجداول والشللات و مشكلة المياه الجارية تبقى محدودة اما بهاده الطريقة فان البحر والحمد لله لا ينفد ومتوفر في كل العالم وبالامكان اانتاج هادا النوع من الكهرباء بطريقة سهلة وميسرة في كل المعمور وخاصة عندنا في المغرب والحمد لله نتوفر على شواطئ مميزة وطويلة وكل المدن الصناعية مطلة على البحر وهادا ما يميز المغرب لهادا النوع من الانتاج .
ان من السهل عمل تجربة لكن امكانياتي محدودة ومن الصعب على ان اقوم بتجربة ولكن من سبقني في هادا النوع من الانتاج قد اعطاني فكرة على ان العملية ناجحة ماة في الماة ولكن فقط يجب التركيز على الشرح حتى يتفهم الكل هادا المشروع المهم الدي اتوقع ان شاء الله ان يكون البديل للطاقة المتجددة المجانية الخالية من الثلوت .
وما توفيقي الا بالله.
انجاز: باحر عبد الحفيظ السباعي
المملكة المغربية


----------



## jomma (17 ديسمبر 2011)

سيدي الكريم: كنت اتمنى ان اقول لك غير هذا ولكن مشروعك يخالف ابسط المفاهيم الهندسية ونحن في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.
إذا تم تزويد المضخات بــ 48 كيلو وات لرفع الماء إلى أعلى العمارة، فهذا يعني ان الماء قي أعلى العمارة *وفي احسن الظروف* لن يكون قادرا على اعطاءنا قدرة اكثر من 48 كيلو وات، فمن اين يأتي الماء بالقدرة المتبقية وهي 2400 كيلو وات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## thysdrus (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حتى وإن نجح المشروع فالمضخة و التربينات وجميع الأجسام الحديدية سوف تتآكل بفعل الملح الموجود في مياه البحر وسوف نتحصل في الأحواض على كمية كبيرة من الملح بفضل عملية التبخر


----------



## thysdrus (17 ديسمبر 2011)

لقد شاهدت في قناة national geographique abou dhabi إختراعا آخر للحصول على الكهرباء من أمواج البحر وهو إستغلال الهواء الناتج عن أمواج البحر وحصره في قناة زي قنوات الصرف الصحي ووضع مروحة مرتبطة بمولد كهرباء في أعلى القناة وسوف تدور هذه المروحة كلما ضربت موجة البحر القناة التي شدت بإحكام على حائط قبالة امواج البحر وعملوا لها اي المروحة نوذجا يدور في نفس الإتجاه سواء اقدمت الموجة او تدحرجت وتحصلوا على الكهرباء بفضل المولد المرتبط بالمروحة يعني لا مضخات ولا توربينات وإنما الهوا ء فقط الناتج عن أمواج البحر


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*بعد التحية اعلم يا اخي ان الماء عندما يرفع الى اعلى العمارة فانه سينزل كالشلال وسيقوم بتدوير اربع تربينات كل تربينة نحن نعتمد في تصميمها على ان وزن الماء الدي سيملئ البراميل هو الدي سيدور المولد لان الجهة التي سينزل فيها الماء سيملئ 4 او 5 براميل بسرعةة وكل برميل سيزن اكتر من 200 لتر ماء اي حوالي طن من المياه ادا انزلت على جسم كيف ما كان طن من الماء هادا كافي لادارة المولد الدي سيولد 600 كلواط وستكون عندنا اربع مولدات تمعن جيدا في الشرح وشكرا.*


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحية طيبة اشكرك على الرد اخي ان المياه المستعملة ستكون دائمة الحركة وحتى لو وجدت الملح فهادا ليس عائق توجدطرق لازالة الملح اما كيفية المحافظة على الحديد فان في العراق سدة مبنية اغلبها حديد مند سنة 1936 كل سنة تجدد صباغتها ولا تزال جيدة اما البراميل فانها مصنوعة من البلاستيك لقد فكرنا في كل شيئ وشكرا.*


----------



## jomma (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عبد الحفيظ باحر قال:


> *بعد التحية اعلم يا اخي ان الماء عندما يرفع الى اعلى العمارة فانه سينزل كالشلال وسيقوم بتدوير اربع تربينات كل تربينة نحن نعتمد في تصميمها على ان وزن الماء الدي سيملئ البراميل هو الدي سيدور المولد لان الجهة التي سينزل فيها الماء سيملئ 4 او 5 براميل بسرعةة وكل برميل سيزن اكتر من 200 لتر ماء اي حوالي طن من المياه ادا انزلت على جسم كيف ما كان طن من الماء هادا كافي لادارة المولد الدي سيولد 600 كلواط وستكون عندنا اربع مولدات تمعن جيدا في الشرح وشكرا.*



اخي العزيز: الموضوع واضح، لن تكون للماء قدرة على تشغيل التربينات والمضخات، ومشروعك لن يعمل، ولن تحصل في احسن الظروف على اكثر من 48 كيلو وات، وبارك الله فيك.:70:


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخ عبد الحفيظ باحر 

هناك شرط لم تستخدمه
و هو الشرط الازم لاستمرار الطاقة 
و هو أن "معدل تدفق الماء من الطلمبات يساوي معدل خروج الماء اسفل المبني"
و هذه اذا لم تتحقق فإنه يحدث حالتان

الحالة الأولى
ان الطاقة الداخلة اكبر من الطاقة الخارجة و في هذة الحالة يطوف الماء من أعلى المبني حيث يكون **"معدل تدفق الماء من الطلمبات اكبر من معدل خروج الماء اسفل المبني"*

*اما الحالة الثانية (الحالة التي استخدمتها أخي)*
*ان الطاقة **الخارجة** من التربين اكبر من الطاقة **الداخلة في التربيتان** و في هذة الحالة ينخفض الماء في المبني الى ان يفرغ تماما حيث يكون **"معدل تدفق الماء من الطلمبات اصغر من معدل خروج الماء اسفل المبني"*
*

و هي علاقة توجد بين الطلمبات الازمه و التربينات
و التي اذا تحققت لابد ان تكون نظريا الطاقة الداخلة في الطلمبات تساوي الطاقة الناتجة من التربينات


و يمكنك تتبع موضوع مشابة على الرابط* انتاج الكهرباء من ابراج المياة ‏

*و تابع المشاركة

*


محمد.المصري قال:


> اخي مستحيل ان يكون القدرة للتربين اكبر من قدرة الطلمبة
> 
> الاثبات الاول بطريقة سهلة تكون مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة و بالتالي تكون مرفوضة
> 
> ...




*أرجو ان تستفيد من هذه المشاركات 

و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله*


----------



## محمود بريم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## jomma (20 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير أخ عبد الحفيظ باحر
> 
> هناك شرط لم تستخدمه
> و هو الشرط الازم لاستمرار الطاقة
> ...



شكرا مهندس محمد، كان عليّ ان اتدخل في هذه المداخلة للأمانة العلمية فقط ليس اكثر:
1- الضغط عند مدخل المضخة (الطلمبة) وعند الخزان العلوي متساوي. الخزان العلوي مفتوح والضغط عنده يساوي الضغط الجوي مثله مثل الخزان السفلي.
2- لا يمكن ان يكون الضغط عند مخرج المضخة وعند مدخل التربين متساوي وذلك بسبب الإختلاف في الإرتفاع. التربينة تستمد التدفق من خزان علوي مفتوح ومعرض للضغط الجوي وكلما اقتربت التربينة من الخزان العلوي كلما اقترب ضغط الماء الداخل اليها من الضغط الجوي بينما يكون ضغط الماء عند مخرج المضخة كبيرا ويتناسب مع ارتفاع الخزان العلوي. بمعنى آخر ضغط الماء عند مخرج المضخة سوف يكون دائما اكبر من ضغط الماء عند مدخل التربينة، يستثنى من ذلك عندما تكون المضخة والتربينة على نفس الإرتفاع.
3- المضخة لن ترفع ضغط الماء بل تزيد من طاقة وضعه (potential energy) وهذه الطاقة المكتسبة وقي احسن الظروف لن تزيد على 48 كيلوجول لكل ثانية، وسوف تكون اقل من ذلك بسبب الفقد الحاصل في الأنابيب.

:81:


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 ديسمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> شكرا مهندس محمد، كان عليّ ان اتدخل في هذه المداخلة للأمانة العلمية فقط ليس اكثر



جزاك الله أفضل الجزاء دكتور جمعة على حرصك على الأمانة العلمية

و لكن لم أفهم هل في حسابتي خطأ ام في الشرح تقصير أو فبركة !!

بالنسبة للمشاركتي الحديثة و التي ذكرت فيها




محمد.المصري قال:


> *
> جزاك الله كل خير أخ عبد الحفيظ باحر
> 
> هناك شرط لم تستخدمه
> ...



فهل بهذه المشاركة أخطاء !!


ام أن هناك أخطاء في المشاركة التي في الموضوع المشابه له من حيث المبدأ 
* 
*


محمد.المصري قال:


> *
> **و يمكنك تتبع موضوع مشابة على الرابط* انتاج الكهرباء من ابراج المياة ‏
> 
> *و تابع المشاركة
> ...



و مختصر هذه المشاركة هو عبارة عن تركيب طلمبة و تربين في مستوى واحد أسفل الخزان و هو يختلف عن الموضوع الحالي فهو الأبسط في المعادلات و هو تطبيق لسهل فهم التطبيق الحالي الذي يتكون من عدد من التربينات و الطلمبات حيت اني شرحت فيه حاله انه لا يوجد الا طلمبة واحدة و تربين واحد


و كان الغرض من المشاركة إثبات خطأ هذا المشروع بدون استخدام قانون بقاء الطاقة للذين يرفضون استخدام هذا القانون للوهلة الأولى


تابع



محمد.المصري قال:


> اخي مستحيل ان يكون القدرة للتربين اكبر من قدرة الطلمبة
> 
> الاثبات الاول بطريقة سهلة تكون مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة و بالتالي تكون مرفوضة
> 
> ...




و كذلك لم أجد شيء أختلفت فيه في مشاركتك



jomma قال:


> شكرا مهندس محمد، كان عليّ ان اتدخل في هذه المداخلة للأمانة العلمية فقط ليس اكثر:
> 1- الضغط عند مدخل المضخة (الطلمبة) وعند الخزان العلوي متساوي. الخزان العلوي مفتوح والضغط عنده يساوي الضغط الجوي مثله مثل الخزان السفلي.
> 2- لا يمكن ان يكون الضغط عند مخرج المضخة وعند مدخل التربين متساوي وذلك بسبب الإختلاف في الإرتفاع. التربينة تستمد التدفق من خزان علوي مفتوح ومعرض للضغط الجوي وكلما اقتربت التربينة من الخزان العلوي كلما اقترب ضغط الماء الداخل اليها من الضغط الجوي بينما يكون ضغط الماء عند مخرج المضخة كبيرا ويتناسب مع ارتفاع الخزان العلوي. بمعنى آخر ضغط الماء عند مخرج المضخة سوف يكون دائما اكبر من ضغط الماء عند مدخل التربينة، يستثنى من ذلك عندما تكون المضخة والتربينة على نفس الإرتفاع.
> 3- المضخة لن ترفع ضغط الماء بل تزيد من طاقة وضعه (potential energy) وهذه الطاقة المكتسبة وقي احسن الظروف لن تزيد على 48 كيلوجول لكل ثانية، وسوف تكون اقل من ذلك بسبب الفقد الحاصل في الأنابيب.
> ...



فهل لك من التوضيح لنا ما أختلفت فيه :87: لأني لم أجد شيء خطأ 



_و جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة على مشاركاتك الطيبة_​


----------



## jomma (20 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله أفضل الجزاء دكتور جمعة على حرصك على الأمانة العلمية
> 
> و لكن لم أفهم هل في حسابتي خطأ ام في الشرح تقصير أو فبركة !!
> 
> ...



مهندس محمد: لا توجد فبركة ولا أخطاء في مشاركاتك، اضطررت لعمل مداخلة ولم اكن ارغب في ان يحدث سوء فهم لأن كثرة التعقيبات قد تسبب ذلك، وللأسف هذا ما حدث.
عموما صاحب المشروع وهو يبدوا انه ليس مهندسا بل هاوي نتمنى له التوقيق، فكثيرا من الإخترعات الطيبة تأتي من الهواة فهو يسأل عن امكانية تنفيذ تصميم محدد، يتمثل في وجود اكثر من تربينة، وكلها ليست على مستوى واحد مع المضخة، (وهذا مختلف تماما عن الموضوع المشابه في مداخلتك)، وخصوصا التربينة في الدور العلوي حيث الضغط عند مدخلها لا يبعد كثير عن الضغط الجوي، فكنت آمل ان يحصل على إجابة محددة على تصميمه الخاص. بذلك احببت ان اوضح له ان الضغط عند مداخل التربينات ومخرج المضخة غير متساوي، *لقد ادركت سيادتك هذا الفرق وذكرته في مداخلتك الأخيرة*، وهذا يعني ان مداخلتي كانت واضحة لديك ولم تكن مبهمة. مرة آخرى آسف على سوء الفهم.


----------



## ايهابووو (21 ديسمبر 2011)

هذا المشروع لن يعمل ابدا ولو كان بهذه البساطة اذا لماذا لم تقم به كل الدول التي ليس لديها مساقط مائية طبيعية ؟
جا
انه يخالف القوانين ولن يعمل لان الطاقة التي يستهلكها لرفع المياه للاعلى اكبر بكثير من الطاقة المتولدة 

وبالتالي المشروع خاسر الماء ينزل من الاعلى للاسفل مستفيدا من تسارع الجاذبية لكن عندما نريد اعادة 

صعود الماء للاعلى سنحتاج طاقة اكبر من التي ولدناها لاننا هنا نقوم مقاومة وزن الماء وبمقاومة جاذبية الارض وهذا ما يتطلب الكثير من الطاقة


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*ان رفع الماء سيحتاج الى 48 كلواط لان كل مضخة ستستهلك 4 كلواط تقريبا اما عند نزول الماء من الحوض فانه سيفرغ في براميل سعة كل واحد 200 لتر اي الجهة التي سيسقط فيها الماء سيكون وزنها طن من المياه اما التربينات فان كل واحدة ستولد 600 كلواط ونحن عندنا اربعة بحيث اننا سنولد 2400 كلواط ولو وهاده التربينات هي التي تعمل في انتاج الطاقة بالريح والتي تنتج كل واحدة 600 كلواط فقط الدي اريد ان اقوله انا لست مهندس ولكن خبرتي مع المياه وعملية انتاج الكهرباء اعرفها جيدا لان والدي رحمه الله كانت له طاحونة حبوب تعمل بالمياه يرجى الاطلاع عن طواحين المياه لمعرفة قوة الماء*


----------



## محمد.المصري (22 ديسمبر 2011)

عبد الحفيظ باحر قال:


> *ان رفع الماء سيحتاج الى 48 كلواط لان كل مضخة ستستهلك 4 كلواط تقريبا اما عند نزول الماء من الحوض فانه سيفرغ في براميل سعة كل واحد 200 لتر اي الجهة التي سيسقط فيها الماء سيكون وزنها طن من المياه اما التربينات فان كل واحدة ستولد 600 كلواط ونحن عندنا اربعة بحيث اننا سنولد 2400 كلواط ولو وهاده التربينات هي التي تعمل في انتاج الطاقة بالريح والتي تنتج كل واحدة 600 كلواط فقط الدي اريد ان اقوله انا لست مهندس ولكن خبرتي مع المياه وعملية انتاج الكهرباء اعرفها جيدا لان والدي رحمه الله كانت له طاحونة حبوب تعمل بالمياه يرجى الاطلاع عن طواحين المياه لمعرفة قوة الماء*




اولا ان اشكرك أخي عبد الحفيظ على حرصك على الإختراع و محاولة الإختراع و السؤال للمتخصصين عن صحة المشروع



فاذا كانت فكرة مشروعك فاشلة فلا تحزن اني صدمتك و لكن تعلم ما هو الخطأ لتلاشي الخطأ في الأفكار القادمه بإذن الله


*ف**مستحيل ان يكون القدرة للتربينات اكبر من قدرة الطلمبات 

الاثبات الأول بطريقة سهلة تكون مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة و بالتالي تكون مرفوضة



الاثبات الثاني بالشرح العلمي*

قد وضحت لك سابقا ان لابد كمية الماء التي ترفعها مجموعة الطلمبات تساوي كمية الماء التي تخرج من اسفل البرج في الثانية الواحدة

تخيل برميل به في الأسفل حنفية تفريغ و في الأعلى حنفية تصب في اعلى البرميل
فأذا كان الحنفيتان تصبان نفس كمية الماء في الثانية فإن مستوى الماء في البرميل لا يتغير مع انه توجد حنفية فيه من مفتوحة من اسفل

اما لو زادت كمية الماء الأعلى في الثانية عن كمية الماء الخارجة من اسفل فإن مستوى الماء في البرميل يرتفع الى ان يطوف من اعلاه و اما لو قلت كمية الماء الأعلى في الثانية عن كمية الماء الخارجة من اسفل فإن مستوى الماء في البرميل ينخفض الى ان يفرغ تقريبا

و لاننا نريد ان يبقى الماء دائما في البرج فلابد ان نختار كمية الماء التى تخرجها مجموعة الطلمبات في الثانية الواحدة و تسمى كمية الماء المتدفقة من الطلمبات 
بحيث أن تساوي كمية الماء الخارجه من اسفل البرج في الثانية و تسمى معدل خروج الماء من اسفل البرج 

اي ننظر اولا الى معدل خروج الماء من اسفل البرج تم بعد ذالك نحسب عدد الطلمبات
يعني ما هو السر في ان تكون مجموع القدرات للطلمبات 48 كيلو واط
هل ممكن 49 او 10 او 100 كيلو واط لا لانها لها قيمة وحيدة ليست اختيارية

طب كيف نستطيع ايجاد قيمتها نظريا !!


حسب المعطيات في موضوعك ان هناك ترببين يحتوي 12 برميل يملء 6 براميل 200 لتر ماء و نصف قطر التربين 3 متر و ان هناك 4 تربينات 

سنفرض ان البراميل موزعة بنتظام على التربين
فيكون كلما تدور التربين بزاوية 30 درجة يفرغ برميل اي كل 1/12 دورة للتربين يفرغ برميل
اي يفرغ في الدورة الواحدة للتربين 12 برميل و هم بحجم 400 لتر ماء
و لنفرض ان الزمن المستغرق لعمل دورة واحدة هو 4 ثانية (يمكنك اختيار اي رقم آخر بدل 4)
و لذلك معدل خروج الماء من التربين يساوي
كمية الماء التي يفرغها في الدورة الواحدة / زمن الدورة = 100 لتر في الثانية
و هذا المقدار ثابت لجميع التربينات و يساوي ايضا معدل خروج الماء من اسفل البرج

و هو المقدار الذي نحتاجة لإختيار الطلمبات 

قبل ان نحسب قدرة الطلمبات نحسب قدرة التربينات
تعين معدل الطاقة الناتجة من التربين الواحد (القدرة الكهربية) من العلاقة p = l.w
حيث w هي السرعة الزاوية و تساوي 2 ط / زمن الدورة الواحدة للتربين
فتكون w تساوى 2 * ط / 4
حيث ط = 3.14
و عزم الدوران للتربين هو L يعين من العلاقة
عزم الدوران للتربين هو L الناتج من نصف الدائرة = 2 * وزن الماء * نصف قطر التربين \ ط
و حيث وزن الماء 200 لتر يساوي 2 كيلو نيوتن = 2000 نيوتن تقريبا (عجلة الجاذبية الارضية = 10متر / ثانية تربيع)

فإن عزم الدوران للتربين L الناتج من نصف الدائرة = 2 * 2000 *3 / ط 

و الآن فإن اقصى قدرة الكهربية ناتجة من تربين واحد هي p = l.w
و تساوي 6 كيلو واط
و عدد التربينات الأقصى يساوي 4 فتكون القدرة الكلية الناتجة من التربينات تساوي 24 كيلو واط

و لكن هل ممكن اركب اسطوانات مسننة (تروس) او اركب مولد كبير ده موضوع آخر و و ايضا الناتج لا يزيد عن 24 كيلو واط

اما عن الطلمبات التي معدل التدفق فيها 100 لتر في الثانية
تكون قدرة الطلمبات المطلوبة تساوي حاصل ضرب الأرتفاع للبرج * معدل التدفق * كثافة الماء * عجلة الجاذبية الارضية 
و اقل ارتفاع هو 24 متر وهو بداية الخزان الذي في اعلى البرج و معدل التدفق = 0.1 متر مكعب/ ثانية و كثافة الماء 1000 كجم/م3 و عجلة الجاذبية الارضية = 10 م/ث2
فتكون قدرة الطلمبات المطلوبة تساوي 24 كيلو واط و اذا كان هناك 12 طلمبة تعمل و متماثلين تكون قدرة الطلمبة الواحدة 2 كيلو واط

هذه المعادلات تقريبية حيث اهملنا بعض الاشياء التي تسبب فقد الطاقة (لزوجة الماء و توتره السطحي و وجود احتكاك و تقريب ان البراميل موزعة بإنتظام على نصف التربين و .... ) لتسهيل فقط فهم المعادلات 
و كذالك اهملنا الكفائة للمولد و الطلمبه للحصول لأعلى قيمة

ارجو ان تكون استفدت من هذا الشرح و إن اردت توضيح بعض الاشياء فاسئل ما شئت


و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك جزيل الشكر حظرة المهندس محمد المصري على هاده التوضيحات المفصلة كما اشكرك على حرصك على الرد السريع على موضوعي وارى ان لابد لكل مخترع ان يكون قد درس كافة المعادلات الهندسية وهادا ما ينقصني ولكم مني التوفيق والسداد وشكرا.*


----------



## jomma (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد على هذا الشرح المقصل.


----------



## أستاذ أحمد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## saleh089 (1 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حاحا_2008 (10 مايو 2013)

صراحة انا ارى بشجاعة كل من لم يحصل له مسح دماغي بقوانين الفيزياء وفكر بطرق منطقية عقلانية ولم يقلد غيره بل اجتهد في عمله واوجد حلول عملية مجربة ام من حصل له مسح دماغي عن طريق فرضيات بشرية(لغير معصومين) بوبت في مايسمى قوانين فاذا ارحعنا القوانين لاصلها وجدنها مجموعة فرضيات اي قابلة للتصويب وللخطأ فمن اين اصبح الانسان ملزم باتباع المترجح بين الصواب والخطأ ومخطا في عدم اتباع تلك المتراجحات مثل مايسمى بقوانين حفظ الطاقة والمادة وغير ذلك فالمهندس الحقيقي من بنى شخصيته ويسر الحياة بابتكار طرق تسهلية وعميلة للبشرية باي طريقة كانت فليس ملزم بحفظ قوانين وتصديقها ولو كانت تتعارض مع المنطقية والعقلانية وهي في الاخير اراءا بشرية نشكر الاخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع


----------



## حاحا_2008 (10 مايو 2013)

استاذ عبد الحفيظ اذا اردت عمل نموذج مصغر لمشروعك فانا مستعد لعمل ذلك معك ثم تعميم النتيجة على على الجامعات وغير ذلك فقط لاثبات خطأ نظرية مايسمى حفظ الطاقة


----------

